# Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand Seerosenteich



## scholzi (28. Juni 2011)

Servus Leute
Habe bei uns im Garten ein mit Granit gemäuertes  Beet am verunkrauten!
Also hab ich mir gedacht das da Wasser hin soll!
 
Ich weiß aber noch nicht so wirklich wie ich die Folie an der Wand befestigen soll und ob das so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab!
Meine Vorstellung ist....
Kaufe eine PVC-Platte 1m x 0,5m und 5mm stark wie diese http://cgi.ebay.de/1-PVC-Modellbau-...310?pt=Modellbauwerkzeuge&hash=item4aa48febae
schneide diese in 5 cm Streifen und schraube sie mit Edelstahlschrauben an den Putz und klebe daran die PVC-Folie fest!

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand*

Warum klebst du die Folie nicht einfach direkt auf die Wand und dübelst dann noch eine Edelstahlschiene drüber? Dabei kann man dann noch eine Ufermatte mit einklemmen und nach unten hängen lassen.
Die Schienen gibt es recht günstig im Teichhandel. Als Kleber taugen z.B. Kleber von UHU und Henkel (Pattex) auf Styrolkautschukbasis oder z.B. Festix OT17 aus dem Dachdeckerzubehörhandel (auch Styrolkautschuk), wenn das Gebinde größer sein soll. Mit diesen Klebern hält PVC, wie auch EPDM zuverlässig auf Beton, Granit und vielen anderen Materialien.
Bei mir hängen im Schwimmteich so 1,6m hohe, senkrechte Seitenwände direkt auf Beton geklebt.


----------



## scholzi (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand*

Hallo Heiko
Ich bin nicht davon ausgegangen, dass sich Folie auf Beton dauerhaft kleben lässt...
Werd mich morgen mal über den Kleber kundig machen.
Aber ob so ne glänzende Edelstahlschien ringsum gut aussieht......ich weiß nicht


----------



## heiko_243 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand*

Wenn du unter die Schiene noch eine Ufermatte klemmst, dann kannst du die einfach nach unten hängen lassen und damit die Schiene verdecken:
 
Dann sieht man weder Schiene, noch Folie. Selbst an senkrechten Wänden geht das gut - dort dann halt noch besser mit Taschenmatte zum Bepflanzen:
 
Hier ist oberhalb zusätzlich alles noch mit einem Naturstein verblendet.


----------



## Limnos (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand*

Hi

Der Tipp mit der Schiene und den Taschenmatten ist gut, allerdings solltest Du die Schiene erst anbringen, wenn der Teich voll ist.  Sonst reißt die Folie an den Dübellöchern. Vom Kleben halte ich nichts. Es bringt auch keine zusätzlichen Nutzen. Ich würde aber die Taschenmatten nicht über die Schiene klappen, auch wenn´s schöner aussieht. Sie könnten Kapillarwirkung haben.
apropos: warum hast Du den Teich nicht ganz aus Beton gemacht?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand*

Hi Scholzi,
als Bezugsquelle für Deine PVC-Platte kann ich Dir eine alternative Bezugsquelle anbieten: Technoplast.
Wolfgangs Einwurf ist sehr richtig!  Erst wenn sich die Folie gesetzt hat und durch das eingelassene Wasser "in die Ecken" gedrückt wird, kann man spannungsfrei "verdübeln". 
So wie Heiko die Leiste verblendet hat, kann kein Edelstahl mehr leuchten. Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass er auch so nicht sehr lange leuchtet . Alustreifen sind eine Alternative, doch Deine PVC-Streifen finde ich gut. Man könnte darauf Rahmendübel setzen (mit passenden Edelstahl-Schrauben?), und kann die PVC-Leiste und Schraubenlöcher mühelos gege die Folie abdichten. Da das PVC biegsam ist, folgt es auch Deinen Rundungen, und sonstigen Unebenheiten. Die Folie wird flächig gegen die Betonwand gepresst, das verteilt mögliche Zugspannungen viel besser!


----------



## heiko_243 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand*



> allerdings solltest Du die Schiene erst anbringen, wenn der Teich voll ist. Sonst reißt die Folie an den Dübellöchern.


Wenn man das nicht kann (wäre bei meiner senkrechten Wänden und den Verkleidungen oberhalb des Wassers sehr schwierig gewesen), reicht auch Falten legen am Boden.


> Vom Kleben halte ich nichts


Die Klebestellen sind selbst bei meinem viel schwieriger zu verklebendem EPDM sehr viel belastbarer als die geklemmten Teile, weil die Schienen prinzipiell nur alle 15-20cm fixieren und der Anpressdruck dazwischen aufgrund des flachen Profils der Schienen nur gering ist. Die Folie wird dann auch noch regelmässig durchlöchert, was ein Weiterreißen begünstigt. Die Klebestellen sind nur durch Zereissen der Folie lösbar. 


> Ich würde aber die Taschenmatten nicht über die Schiene klappen, auch wenn´s schöner aussieht. Sie könnten Kapillarwirkung haben.


Man siehts in meinem ersten Bild - einfach die Folie bei Montage noch nach oben stehen lassen und dann mit dem Cutter nach Montage der Ufermatte/Taschematte erst abschneiden. Die Folie endet dann bündig mit der Matte und führt nicht außerhalb, es kann daher auch nichts aus dem Teich rausgesaugt werden.


----------



## scholzi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand*

Hallo Leute 
Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps!
Die Lösung von Heiko gefällt mir sehr gut, ich denke so wird es werden!
Jetzt muss ich erst mal sehen wo wo ich solche Schienen preiswert her bekommen!


> warum hast Du den Teich nicht ganz aus Beton gemacht?


Kenne mich nicht wirklich damit aus und die ganze Sache auf Dauer dicht zu bekommen soll ja  auch nicht grad der Hit sein!


----------



## heiko_243 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand*



> Jetzt muss ich erst mal sehen wo wo ich solche Schienen preiswert her bekommen!


Ich habe sie hieher (die bieten Edelstahl und Alu an);
Otte Folien


----------



## Limnos (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand*

Hi

Ich habe - von keiner Kenntnis gehemt - meinen ersten Teich aus Beton gemacht. Da ich allein war, habe ich vier Tage für das Betonieren gebraucht. Die Armierung waren nichtummantelte Maschendrahtreste. Der Teich hatte eine sehr komplizierte Form, da ich auch zwei Inseln haben wollte. Auch die Außenkonturen waren sehr gewunden, da kein Baum dafür gefällt werden sollte. Was sol ich sagen: Der Teich war undicht. Also Wasser raus, trocknen lassen und dann habe ich auf Rat eines Fachmanns eine mit Dichtungsmittel versetzte Estrichschicht aufgetragen: weitere zwei Tage. Wasser rein: jetzt war er schon sehr viel weniger undicht, aber immer noch sackte der Wasserstand. Dann habe ich nach Auspumpen und Abtrocknen den Teich zuerst mit einer verdünnten Bitumenlösung und danach noch einmal mit unverdünntem Bitumen gestrichen. Dann war er dicht. Das war vor mehr als vierzig Jahren, und Teiche anzulegen war noch ein sehr seltenes Hobby.
Man musste einfach etwas wagen und durch Versuch und Irrtum lernen. Außerdem gab es noch gar keine Teichfolien oder Wasserpflanzen zu kaufen. Zwar bieten heute die Foren eine riesige Informationsquelle, andererseits beobachte ich, dass die Ängstlicheit und Unsicherheit zunimmt, oft geschürt von kommerziellen Unternehmen, die ihre Produkte verkaufen wollen, selbst wo  deren Nutzen fragwürdiger Natur ist.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## scholzi (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand*

Servus Leute 
hab mich jetzt für diese Variante entschieden!
   
Das sind Alubleche mit PVC Ummatelung wo ich hoffentlich die Folie leicht ankleben oder schweißen kann!(gibts im Dachdeckerbedarf)
In diesen Teich soll nichts weiter rein als Seerosen!
Hatte vor als Bodengrund 20 cm dick ein Lehm/Sandgemisch einzubringen? was haltet ihr davon?
Außerdem sollen zwei Tüten Düngekegel unter die Lehmschicht!


----------



## Ferdinand (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand Seerosenteich*

Warum direkt setzten?
Unsere lieben Freunde geraten doch allzu schnell gerne Außerkontrolle.
Setzte sie doch lieber in Körber oder Baueimer, das würde auch ein Umstellen, ein Komponieren der Seerosen erlauben.

Grüße
Ferdinand


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand Seerosenteich*

Hallo Robert,
das wird ja ein richtig edler Teichrand!  
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, dann wird die Folie an das "Weiße" geklebt :?. Kommt dann noch was darüber, oder sieht man dann einen Streifen Folie am oberen Rand unterhalb des Wasserspiegels?
Ich war heute bei mir im Teich (das erste Mal dieses Jahr) und habe Wasserpflanzen "geerntet". Dabei habe ich mir auch meine Seerosen angeschaut. Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Erde im Korb "zusammengesackt" ist. 
Der Tipp mit der Erde (bei mir unter Lehm, bzw. Spielsand) kommt sowohl vom Werner als auch von Eugen. Die Seerosen sind so "hungrig", dass ich sie auch mindestens zweimal im Jahr düngen muss, sollen die Blätter und Blüten nicht zu klein werden... .
Das ist vielleicht besser als viele Kegel auf einmal? Ich bin auf die Erfahrungen der anderen sehr gespannt .


----------



## bergi (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand*



Limnos schrieb:


> ... Dann habe ich nach Auspumpen und Abtrocknen den Teich zuerst mit einer verdünnten Bitumenlösung und danach noch einmal mit unverdünntem Bitumen gestrichen. Dann war er dicht....



Hallo Wolfgang, 
_(sorry, ich missbrauche diesen Thread etwas, hoffe, das geht klar - ?)_
ich finde die Idee, einen Betonteich zu bauen, an sich nicht übel. 
Probleme wären für mich (1) die benötigte Riesenmenge Beton herzubekommen (wahrscheinlich macht man das über eine Firma, oder? Selbstanmixen ist ja übertrieben...
(2) Das mit dem Bitumen --- was für ein Produkt muss man da nehmen/bestellen etc.? Und so besonders umweltfreundlich ist das Zeug ja auch nicht, oder?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## frido (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand Seerosenteich*

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Will terrassenseitig an der steilen Wand die Folie folgendermaßen befestigen. In die Betonwand werden im Abstand von 30 cm Löcher gebohrt, Dübel gesetzt und Gewindebolzen eingedreht. Wenn sich die Folie gesetzt hat, möchte ich kleine Löcher in Vlies, EPDM Folie und Ufermatte pieksen, die Gewindebolzen durchstecken und danach mit einer V2A Leiste an den Bolzen anschrauben. Funktioniert das so oder besteht die Gafahr, das die Löcher in der Folie weiter aufreißen? Eigentlich sollte ja nach dem setzen der Folie kein großartiger Zug mehr auf die Folie wirken?!


----------



## scholzi (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand Seerosenteich*

Hi Leute!


> Unsere lieben Freunde geraten doch allzu schnell gerne Außerkontrolle.


sollen sie ja  Es muss kein Wasser zu sehen sein, nur Blätter und vielleicht oder besser hoffentlich Blüten!


> Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, dann wird die Folie an das "Weiße" geklebt


genau. hast du da Bedenken?


> Kommt dann noch was darüber, oder sieht man dann einen Streifen Folie am oberen Rand unterhalb des Wasserspiegels?


Als Folienschutz hatte ich an soetwas gedacht  http://www.naturteich-jetzt.de/images/boeschungsmatte.jpg
und das Ganze mit __ Pfennigkraut bepflanzt!
Von der Folie wird nächstes Jahr nicht mehr zu sehen sein!


> Das ist vielleicht besser als viele Kegel auf einmal?


ich werd mich auch nochmal schlau machen, was denn nun das Beste ist!


----------



## heiko_243 (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand Seerosenteich*

@frido:
Klebe die Folie doch zusätzlich fest, dann wirkt der Zug flächig und die Löcher werden kaum belastet. Geeignet für EPDM-Verklebungen mit Beton und anderen Baumaterialien ist z.B. Festix OT17.
Die Ufermatte habe ich einfach mit unter die V2A-Leiste geklemmt und dann nach unten hängen gelassen. So sieht man die Leiste nicht mehr. Der Ufermatte machen die Löcher überhaupt nichts, zumal die kaum die mit Zug belastet wird.


----------



## scholzi (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand Seerosenteich*

Hi Leute 
nochmal zum Thema Substrat


> Der Tipp mit der Erde (bei mir unter Lehm, bzw. Spielsand) kommt sowohl vom Werner als auch von Eugen.


Soweit wie ich gelesen hab und auch Seiten die von Eugen vorgeschlagen wurden zB http://www.seerosenforum.de/SeerosenKultur/Kultur/Substrat/Substrat.aspx
sollte man keine Erde verwenden, weil man damit organische Sachen wie zB Torf mit einbringt und diese zu faulen anfangen und Gase bilden!

Also OK...ich werde es so tun!
20 cm Lehm/Sandgemisch und oben drauf 10 cm nur Sand, wo auch die Rosen eingesetzt werden!
Da ich leider in der Wüste wohne und kein Lehm zur Verfügung habe, werde solche Lehmziegel verwenden! http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/bln/100302/336r9/8349gl5_23.jpeg
Gibts bei uns im Baumarkt beim Ofenzeugs...Glaub Ofenbauer brauchen das?

Nur ein Problem wo sich alle streiten, ist Düngung!
Gleich Blaukorn oder Hornspähne mit einbringen oder doch lieber nur Düngekegel...
Soll ja auch keine Algenbrühe werden!
Aber ich denke, wenn im ersten drittel Hornspähne eingebracht werden, sollten Nährstoffe nicht mehr ins Wasser abgegeben werden, sondern im Lehm gebunden bleiben!

Wird ganz schön spät jetzt noch Seerosen zu pflanzen aber nächste Woche ist alles fertig!


----------



## Plätscher (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand Seerosenteich*



scholzi schrieb:


> Da ich leider in der Wüste wohne und kein Lehm zur Verfügung habe, werde solche Lehmziegel verwenden!



Hallo,

Alternativ Vorschlag "Katzenstreu", nimm das billigste in der Regel besteht es aus 100% Bentonit. Bei der Inhaltsangabe sollte stehen das es auch zur Bodenverbesserung eingesetzt werden kann.


----------



## bergi (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand Seerosenteich*

Hallo Robert,
welche Ausmaße hat das Becken denn überhaupt?
Wenn es um einen reinen Seerosenteich geht, genügen ja ein paar cm Wassersäule.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## scholzi (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand Seerosenteich*

Hi Stefan und Jürgen
@Stefan 
Das Becken ist 2,30m x 2,70m und 1m tief!(zweite Stufe 40)
Nach Bodeneintrag vielleicht noch 70-80!
@Jürgen
Danke für den Tipp aber die Ziegel hab ich schon !


----------



## Christine (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand Seerosenteich*

Hallo Robert,

Erde ist nicht gleich Erde. Werner empfiehlt in seiner Pflanzanleitung, wenn ich  mich recht erinnere, den Boden unter der Rasensode als geeignet. 

Aber es richtig: Torf, Humus etc. sind nicht geeignet.


----------



## scholzi (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand Seerosenteich*

Danke Elschen
Hab mir das Ganze von Werner mal durchgelesen http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/shop_content.php/coID/11/content/---Lotos-kultivieren
Also brauche ich kein Lehm mehr oh man, mal sehen was ich morgen umackere um an Erde zu kommen!
Nicht leicht wenn man in der Heide wohnt und alles Sand ist


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand Seerosenteich*

Hallo Robert,
irgendwie kenne ich das Thema... .
Ich habe vor zwei Jahren meine Seerosen in Pflanzkisten gesetzt, und diese 10 cm mit Mutterboden gefüllt, und darauf wenige cm Lehm, wie in Werners Anleitung empfohlen. Dabei habe ich den "guten" Mutterboden verwendet. Mir ist eine der Kisten (60x40 cm²!) zweimal in den Teich gekippt, weil beide auf losen Steinen stehen (und am Anfang auf noch mehr, und das ein wenig wacklig!).
Dem Teich hat der viele Mutterboden nicht geschadet. Die Seerosen muss ich mindestens zweimal im Jahr düngen, wenn sie gut wachsen sollen.
Aktuell habe ich angefangen, auf meiner Pflanzterasse im Keich die Kiesel (Kies 32/64) herauszunehmen und mit Erde/Lehm zu esetzen. Eugen hat mich halt überzeugt... .
Pflanzen bauchen zum Wachstum halt ein paar mehr Nährstoffe als (gelöstes) Nitrat, Phosphat ist bekanntermaßen bei (notwendiger) KH schwer löslich.
Meine Fadenalgen sind zum größten Teil aus den "Kieseln" gewachsen, die im ersten Jahr noch von zahlreichen Tieren (__ Rückenschwimmer, __ Molche, __ Gelbrandkäfer) bevölkert waren. Da diese sich auf den "Lehmboden" zurückgezogen haben, werde ich die Pflanzterasse komplett so umgestalten. Je nach Pflanzenwuchs werden es die Fadenalgen dann mehr oder weniger leicht auf der Restfläche haben.


----------



## scholzi (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie befestigen Mauer/Wand Seerosenteich*

Hi Rolf
Na dann werd ich mich davon auch mal überzeugen lassen!
Ich versuche das jetzt einfach mal!
Danke


----------



## Josef2016 (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich habe mein Projekt ebenfalls - von keiner Kenntnis gehemmt, angefangen. Die Teichform, die ich an meine Bedürfnisse des Grunstücks und dem Wunsch darin auch baden zu können, ist recht kompliziert, zumindest wenn man eine Folie ohne Verschweißen hinein falten möchte. Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen: 1. bei einer Wandhöhe von ca. 175cm ist es vermutlich notwendig die Folie an der Wand zu verkleben?! 2. ich habe den Teich mit einer Mauer zweigeteilt, eine Hälfte fürs Schwimmen, der andere Teil für die Wasserregeneration. Eine Zirkulation über Ein- und Auslauf sind vorgesehen. Der Bereich fürs Baden ist jetzt schon fast komplett betoniert, hier stellt sich die Frage, ob ich es noch komplett betonieren soll und nur der Regenerationsteil mit Folie auskleiden soll? Was meinen Sie dazu?
Gruß
Josef


----------

